# Pooling resources



## globstarr (8 December 2009)

Is there any law against setting up an investment club an pooling research information and investor newsletters for members?

Just a query as I have access to a couple of broking houses and am keen to see what other brokers are recommending (ie I could share, but want to know if there is an impediment to doing this).  BUT their is an obvious cost involved in becoming a client of several brokers.


----------

